# General > Reunions >  Thurso High - Class of 1980 Reunion

## Bobinovich

Planned for 15th October 2011 in the Weigh Inn - Facebook page *here*  :Grin:

----------


## bronco

Hi  not sure if this was my year or not cant remember, mind not as goon now over 40!!  I was 42 beginning of this year so will this be my year!! Don you have any names who were in that year to see if it helps! Thanks

----------


## Bobinovich

Facebook page has since changed - now *here*.  Will PM some names.

----------


## Bobinovich

Tickets for this reunion are available from Riverside Interiors, Thurso priced £10 each  :Grin:

----------


## ellimac

Hi

Would the people who are coming to the Class of 1980 School Reunion please let us know via the Facebook Link that Bobinovich has put on here...  We need to get numbers in as so far the response has been very poor and if we dont get the numbers, then sorry but it will not go ahead.....  If you are going or you know people who are and there not on Facebook, can you please let us know before Saturday 24 September....  There is a message on Facebook asking for people to respond but nobody hardly has....  A lot of work has gone into the organising of this and it would be a shame for it to be cancelled....

Thanks

----------


## corrievannie

Hi 
   I am not on face book but it appears the link does not work.To be honest I have just noticed this just now and havent seen anything about it esle where. Probably could do with a publicity boost.  
   PM me and I will try and help if you want?

----------


## Bobinovich

Reunion tomorrow - still time for latecomers  :Grin:  !!

----------

